# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Hitno trebamo pacijenticu za otvoreno

## MIJA 32

svi detalji ovdje
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56058-h...as-za-Otvoreno

----------


## Snekica

Cure iz Zg ili okolice, dajte se javite, bliže ste i lakše ćete od nas koje moramo prijeći 5 sati do Zg i natrag!

----------


## MIJA 32

ne treba više
emisija otkazana

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

:Evil or Very Mad:

----------

